# Colour schemes...



## Angelblue

Hey girlies

I am at the very beginning of planning and just starting to play with ideas for colour schemes... so I was just wondering what you have chosen and what time of year your wedding will be? Did this affect your choice? Do you have a theme?

So far I quite like the idea of midnight/cobalt/navy blue with another colour maybe purple? not sure... but H2B may need some convining - he said he doesnt want dark colours

or... I like the idea of an autumn/fall wedding with oranges, light gold/champagne... dont know really!!!

or... I quite like mint green... but not sure what with!

As you can see... I'M CLUELESS :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i had blue ivory and silver couldnt get a light blue dress in my sisters size so she had to wear a royal blue and the other bridesmaids a light blue
 



Attached Files:







21848_222666274517_654664517_2947329_5826534_n.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Angelblue

lindseyanne said:


> i had blue ivory and silver couldnt get a light blue dress in my sisters size so she had to wear a royal blue and the other bridesmaids a light blue

Oooh thats nice, how did you have your tables and centerpieces? and flowers?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Angelblue said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i had blue ivory and silver couldnt get a light blue dress in my sisters size so she had to wear a royal blue and the other bridesmaids a light blue
> 
> Oooh thats nice, how did you have your tables and centerpieces? and flowers?Click to expand...

 my table cneter pieces were pop up silver christmas trees that my sisiter coverd in snow and a bauble on the top( even tho we wanted baubles around the bottom but ah well lol) and my flowers were silk flowers ivory roses and blue organza with crystal snowflakes, the flower girls had wands and bridesmaids have ivory and blue poseys

never got pics of the bridesmaids flowers but this was mine and the flower girls
 



Attached Files:







my-flowers.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 13









flower-girls.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Angelblue

lindseyanne said:


> Angelblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i had blue ivory and silver couldnt get a light blue dress in my sisters size so she had to wear a royal blue and the other bridesmaids a light blue
> 
> Oooh thats nice, how did you have your tables and centerpieces? and flowers?Click to expand...
> 
> my table cneter pieces were pop up silver christmas trees that my sisiter coverd in snow and a bauble on the top( even tho we wanted baubles around the bottom but ah well lol) and my flowers were silk flowers ivory roses and blue organza with crystal snowflakes, the flower girls had wands and bridesmaids have ivory and blue poseys
> 
> never got pics of the bridesmaids flowers but this was mine and the flower girlsClick to expand...

aawww your little flower girls look sooo sweet!! Love the snowflake theme!


----------



## Squidge

I wanted Pink/Ivory/Black but my SIL has taken those colours and gets married before me and she'll obviously think i'm copying so i'm changing and may go Blue(Turquoise)/Ivory/Black. We'll have to see, we've got ages to plan ours now it's been changed.


----------



## Blob

I am having pink, brown and cream and getting married in Jan...I just like the colours and figured they go with lots of things :)


----------



## belladonna

I'm having royal & navy blue silver & white and maybe red flowers: https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=147056&id=677419504&l=828b68306c


----------



## EstelSeren

I'm having blues, pale gold/creams/ivory, yellows and there'll be a bit of green too. The blue and cream will be the main theme though as my dress is royal blue with a pale gold/cream underskirt! The yellows come in with the flowers being daffodils and the green is present in my OH's waistcoat and one of my bridesmaids' dress. The other bridesmaid will be in a pale blue, the flowergirl in the same colours as my dress- pale gold/cream dress with royal blue sash- since they're being made together and Ben, who's acting as cheif bridesmaid, will be in a navy suit. The flowers in my bouquet will be the same as those in the bridesmaids' posies and in the flowergirl's basket and they will also be the flowers in vases on the tables at the meal after the ceremony. The men's buttonholes will be made from blue and cream ribbons and the balloons will be blue and cream/ivory.

Beca :wave:


----------



## vickie83

I'm having wine, ivory and champagne :)


----------



## Vici

Ours is turquoise/teal with a splash of silver bling :happydance:


----------



## Angelblue

Aaawww they all sound so nice, quite a few doing blue, I must admit I quite like the idea of that. I have been trying to save loads of pictures to do some mood boards for different colour options! I am such a geek! ha ha love it!!! Mind you I spose its a girl thing isnt it!


----------



## Trying4ababy

I got married December 6th and our colors were lavender and silver


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Ours is seafoam.... 
https://s7d4.scene7.com/ir/render/AlfredAngeloRender/6333-600?wid=340&obj=main&color=165,213,202&sharpen=1

We're getting married July and I originally wanted champagne and cream theme but fell in love with this colour when my MOH tried it on! The colour has been discountinued as of Dec which is good for us as it means that none of our friends will be able to have the same theme :muaha:

My bridesmaid is wearing this dress and we're having my OH and LO's cravats made out of the same color material and the rest of the grooms men are having (we think) a sliver/grey cravat. 

We're having ivory chair covers with seafoam bows/ties, the table will be decorated really simply (table mirror with crystal candle and small tea light jars around the outside) and we're having a mix of seafoam and ivory favour boxes. Just going for cream roses for me and my MOH tied together with seafoam ribbon. 

Fingers crossed it works well :thumbup:


----------



## Angelblue

Little_Baby_Boo - that sounds gorgeous!!!! I have considered a mint type shade, the dress is beautiful, would love to see any other pics you have for inspiration. Oooohhh not long til your big day either how exciting!


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Angelblue said:


> Little_Baby_Boo - that sounds gorgeous!!!! I have considered a mint type shade, the dress is beautiful, would love to see any other pics you have for inspiration. Oooohhh not long til your big day either how exciting!

Well we did try a mint green dress....this was it [/IMG]


My MOH would look great in a bin bag! 

It just wasn't quite the right shade - it was a little pale for what I wanted. Plus the fact I found her dress now in my bridal shop on promotion from £300 to £50 :thumbup: it was a size 10 and she's an 8. 

The bridal shop wanted £50 a metre for fabric to do the cravats and I decided to try abakhan (which is 5 min drive) and got it for £7 a metre and loads of ribbon in the same colour - it all just seemed to fall together nicely.

I'm so excited for my big day!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

We are having white, black and fuchsia as our theme. 

My dress is white with black detailing, the bridesmaids are all in fuchsia with fuchsia and white flowers, I'm having white roses with black ribbon tied around them. 

The men are wearing black suits with a brocade detailed ties and fuchsia button holes. 

The table cloths are alternating between white and black and every table that has a black table cloth will have either a white flower/white candle center piece and white table cloths with black flowers/candles. 

Our cake will be white with black decoration. 

:happydance:

xXx


----------



## Sovereign

Ours is sky blue, silver and white. We are getting married in June and are getting married at Manchester City Football Stadium and these are their colours so I didn't really have much choice really x


----------



## bodacious

We are getting married in June in a barn. Our colors are eggplant, pearl, and light orange. My dress is pearl with an eggplant sash. BM dresses will be eggplant. Most of the flowers will be light orange. Linens will be eggplant with orange centerpieces. Cake will be pearl with some of both colors. Men will be in black and pearl. So excited! Ready to get it here!


----------



## livestrong

We're having ivory and deep purple as our colour theme. Hoping to get married September time.


----------



## sarahjanek88

bodacious said:


> We are getting married in June in a barn. Our colors are eggplant, pearl, and light orange. My dress is pearl with an eggplant sash. BM dresses will be eggplant. Most of the flowers will be light orange. Linens will be eggplant with orange centerpieces. Cake will be pearl with some of both colors. Men will be in black and pearl. So excited! Ready to get it here!

That sounds gorgeous. I have been looking around for colours and I've fell in love with mint and coral. Here's some inspiration boards:

https://www.betsywhite.com/flightsoffancy/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/palette19_mint_coral.jpg

https://www1.istockphoto.com/file_thumbview_approve/1099405/2/istockphoto_1099405_coral_red_and_creamy_white_wedding_roses.jpg

Think this would be lovely in spring or autumn!


----------



## bodacious

I actually looked at a couple color schemes very similar to that for a long time, even before we started dating! But then I stumbled on to our colors and even though I tried and tried to find something easier, always seemed to come back to it. Couldn't imagine anything else now.


----------



## pinkclaire

I got married at xmas and wanted a wintery feel, plus my OH is in the forces so his uniform dictated the colours! I wanted navy blue (to match his suit) for the bridesmaids but was really hard to find so ended up having Royal blue with a silver ribbon. Really pleased I did in the end! The reception was mainly Silver and white the flowers were white roses (mine had the red berry in to bring out the red stripe in OH suits but all others were just white) with odd roses sprayed with a silver tint. The cake was white with a hint of silver and then just had a hint of navy blue,(in the ribbons for the cake, favours that kind of thing). The men had Navy suits with silver waistcoats, hankerchiefs etc, My flower girls were white, all the girls had silver shoes whatever their age!


----------



## kitty1987

Our wedding is the week before christmas and were having teal/turquoise and silver. Got sme 6" goldfish bowls, filling them with siver and teal baubles and having balloons coming out of them for the centrepieces


----------



## subaru555

We've just decided on matching DF's clan tartan with my white dress..via silver.

His tartan is similar to this:
https://www.jbsewingbox.co.uk/jbshop/images/Dark%20Blue%20Tartan.jpg
https://www.lochcarron.com/tartanstrome/G/gdb_r.jpg

https://gallery.photo.net/photo/5491501-lg.jpg


----------



## booflebump

Im thinking purple and ivory - purple bm dresses with ivory flowers, purple and ivory flowers for me, purple cravats and tartans for the boys kilts....or maybe purple and pink?! x


----------



## buttonnose82

our colour theme is Ivory, Silver & aubergine :)


----------



## Angelblue

Wow all these different colour schemes sound gorgeous, I am even more confused than when I first asked :rofl:

Think I am going to wait until we have chosen the venue, in case the room is a certain colour, and then I will work around that!

Loving all the pics, keep em coming, its giving me ideas... but goodness knows how I'll ever choose!


----------



## bodacious

Google wedding themes by color. If you're like us you'll just know when you see it. It was the same way with my dress. It was the only dress in the shop that had any color on it at all, and it was the perfect color. IT was the first of several I tried on, but every time I went back to that one. A little like the story of me and df actually.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Im doing Guava/chartreuse/black. The bridesmaids will be in Guava colored dresses and the groomsmen will have chartreuse colored vest/ties..


----------



## staceymy

We are having ivory dress, shirt & waistcoat (with a bit of gold pattern on the waistecoat). Bridesmaids are white & have a gold/bronze band on the dress with a gold/bronze flower on.
Thinking of having ivory & dark red flowers.

Getting married abroad so didnt want anything too dark & i thought the gold/bronze colour will look well on the beach!


----------

